

For NASA, sending a person to Mars is simple. Dealing with Congress is hard - samsolomon
http://www.vox.com/2015/2/4/7977685/mars-nasa-orion-sls

======
ElectronCharge
The article includes the heading "NASA's insanely complicated plan to go to
Mars". Does that imply "simple"?

The fact is that the current approach of going to Mars is fantasy. The United
States needs a strategy to colonize a pole of the Moon (preferably the South
Pole), make a long-term lunar colony work, and meantime develop nuclear
spacecraft technology for a realistic shot at Mars and beyond.

Current policy on this is beyond ridiculous, without involving Congress at
all.

